

Ask HN: What formula do you use for calculating subscriber churn? - xal

It seems that everyone I ask uses a different formula for calculating Churn. Most people seem to use back of a napkin calculations like (total customers lost/average active customers during the month*100). Is this the SAAS industry standard? What do you use?
======
peripatetic
I don't know the convention, but the most accurate would be the rate of decay
on the installed base.

~~~
xal
what would be the formula for that?

